# show us your faviourite snake in your collection



## snakefreak16 (Jun 7, 2012)

i would love to se everyones faviourit snake in there collection or any not in ur collection please post heapse of pics


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

well i dont really like to play favourites but it would have to be my female woma shes just got a great character when shes out and about


----------



## FAY (Jun 7, 2012)

There are quite a few that are 'faves' as such. This one would have to be one of them.


----------



## marcnewport (Jun 7, 2012)

Shes a ripper. Are they expensive? Thinking either Woma or Black Headed.View attachment 254840


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 7, 2012)

mine is my Woma, worm.


----------



## animal805 (Jun 7, 2012)

They are all favourites in my collection


----------



## Specks (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 254847


My favourite girl


----------



## drunken (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 254851


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys do know snakes can read these forums? Your other ones are gonna be pissed.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 7, 2012)

WOW they are all fantastic snakes guys. keep them coming 

dont let this post die lol


----------



## McFly (Jun 7, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> You guys do know snakes can read these forums? Your other ones are gonna be pissed.



Agreed lol


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 7, 2012)

nice snakes


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

I have two that I realy like.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

well this would be my second favourite but its definitely my favourite photo of any of my animals , i busted him shedding he just sat there like that so i left him to it and didn't take anymore pics


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like he's inbarest.


----------



## Ambush (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 254868


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

Ambush , invalid attachment t , now that is my favourite kind


----------



## pretzels (Jun 7, 2012)

if i only have one snake does it still count as a favourite? haha. i pick up my second one next week!...how about this ones my fave atm? View attachment 254873


----------



## lukechristian (Jun 7, 2012)

*Snake stack lol*


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Love Princess


----------



## richard08 (Jun 7, 2012)

thats a cool pic bud.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 7, 2012)

i posted this in put a face to the names as well but i love it so much =]

my adult male roughie <3 ridiculously placid and always exploring!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 7, 2012)

I only have two snakes under my parents roof, I personally only have one snake, however I love both of them.
My BHP:




My BHP is my favourite because she is very placid, loves to just lay there, is getting heaps better with being handled, has never bitten.

My Dad's Spotted:




My Dad's Spotty is also my favourite because she is extremely placid, loves to explore, she is an excellent handler and has never bitten.


----------



## CamdeJong (Jun 8, 2012)

I could never have a favourite, but here's a few contenders.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 8, 2012)

lukechristian said:


> View attachment 254877


hope the BHP wasn't hungry haha


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 8, 2012)

wow love all the snakes keen em coming


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2012)

He was a cheeky blighter  .......Never liked getting his photo taken much though


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 8, 2012)

This guy I like ALOT


----------



## NTNed (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't really have a favorite. Love em all for different reasons.

Bimbo, Albino Darwin.



Jemma




Baz and Shaz, my Coastal boguns.


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2012)

That pic of your daughter holding Worm is adorable, Sarah. 


As for my favourite, well it is too hard to choose from our girls, so I'll post a pic of our new guy we're yet to pick up.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> That pic of your daughter holding Worm is adorable, Sarah.
> 
> .



thanx hun. the woma is the fav out of the two of them too cause at least it can be put in a cage! (joking for the numerous members on here without a sense of humour).

anyone that is scared of the snakes gets a crash course from Tilly cos she'll just dump them in their laps if they're scared....


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 10, 2012)

love all the snakes they are amazing


----------



## JolyV (Jun 13, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> mine is my Woma, worm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254841



Awesome, The best photo


----------



## Flexxx (Jun 13, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> well this would be my second favourite but its definitely my favourite photo of any of my animals , i busted him shedding he just sat there like that so i left him to it and didn't take anymore pics



Thats a cool pic mate. I dont realy have a fav but if i had to choose it would be my bhp ballistic, havnt got any 'good' pics sorry


----------



## Ambush (Jun 13, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Ambush , invalid attachment t , now that is my favourite kind


 I know.. I've given up. Not sure why.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 16, 2012)

my fave is my GTP. It is my non venomus dream snake. sorry for the crappy pic, im trying not to reuse the same pictures.


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2012)

caliherp said:


> my fave is my GTP. It is my non venomus dream snake. sorry for the crappy pic, im trying not to reuse the same pictures.



Pic is fine. Little cracker of an animal, too.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 16, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Pic is fine. Little cracker of an animal, too.



thank you. i cant wait untell it starts its colour change. its ten monthes old so im hopeing it will start soon. it is a Merauke/Biak if you wanted to know.


----------



## mungus (Jul 16, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> i would love to se everyones faviourit snake in there collection or any not in ur collection please post heapse of pics



Will do !
just need to update my zoom lense and i'll post some photo's !


----------



## angie90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Have 2 favs


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 16, 2012)

wow love the shingle back


----------



## sarah1234 (Jul 16, 2012)

My favourite little man.


----------



## jakethomas (Jul 16, 2012)

animal805 said:


> They are all favourites in my collection



How old is the coastal your holding. Nice Diamond as well.


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarah1234 said:


> My favourite little man.



nice albino, is it a lavender colour phase?


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my Fav Boy "Arrow"
Luv him sooo much


----------



## emmadiamond (Jul 16, 2012)

Franklin



Maisie


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jul 16, 2012)

heres my fav


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 16, 2012)

i could never have one faviourite so here are a few 



i cant wait to breed my jungle lol


----------



## Bredli_Girl80 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some of our babies


----------



## Nik (Jul 16, 2012)

This girl is one of my favourites.

I'm a rabbitohs supporter and she clearly has a bunny in her pattern


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 16, 2012)

My fav is who ever i am cuddling at the time  Be it the hatches, the coastals,the BHP's, the olive etc etc


----------



## sarah1234 (Jul 16, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> nice albino, is it a lavender colour phase?



No idea matey was just a regular I bought as my first snake. Still my favourite .


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 16, 2012)

This is Smij, he is my favourite snake:


----------



## nervous (Jul 16, 2012)

spilotatim said:


> heres my fav



Your B&W Diamond looks spectacular... any better pics of him/her? NEVER MIND FOUND SOME OTHER THREADS OF YOURS!!! very nice.


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 17, 2012)

View attachment 259322


----------



## Sissy (Jul 18, 2012)

They're just like your children - you love them all equally some are just easier to handle and get along with.... lol... That's my Didge boy for sure...


----------



## Rissi (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 19, 2012)

lovin all the snakes


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 19, 2012)

My forourites would have to be the albino olives with the jags coming a close second.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow you are so lucky to have a albino olive python


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow how many albino olives do you have Troy? nice olives


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 1, 2012)

yeh i wish i could aford them lol


----------



## Shotta (Aug 1, 2012)

wow everyone has some stunning snakes!!
heres some of mine


----------

